# Scimitar Propellors questions



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 29, 2009)

Recently, I've taken an interest in these multi-bladed props seen on modern transport aircraft, called Scimitar propellors. Just two questions concerning these: 

Are they fixed or variable pitched, or can they be both? 
Also, do such props exists in small versions, say for RC aircraft purposes?
Thank you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Recently, I've taken an interest in these multi-bladed props seen on modern transport aircraft, called Scimitar propellors. Just two questions concerning these:
> 
> Are they fixed or variable pitched, or can they be both?
> Also, do such props exists in small versions, say for RC aircraft purposes?
> Thank you.


AFAIK some of the ones you'll see on commuters and GA aircraft are constant speed. Don't know about RC stuff


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2009)

I know of one T-34 Mentor with a scimitar prop. I don't know about RC ones either.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2009)

Like a swept wing, the curved blades are attempts to prevent the airflow from going supersonic at the outter diameters. Ever heard a formation of T-34s. Louder than hell because the straight blades are supersonic at the tips and inefficient.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 3, 2009)

Hartzell have a "Top Prop" aftermarket mod that puts constant speed scimitar shaped props on light aircraft.
I have seen RC model props with highly swept leading edges, similar to the Hartzell product, but I'm not really into the RC scene, so don't have any moer info sorry.


----------

